# Who knows this instructor?



## Jman (Sep 9, 2009)

I was talking to a guy in a martial arts store here in Las Vegas and I had
a question for the forum. Who knows the martial arts instructor Richard
Lamoureaux. I was told he teaches Kali/JKD. Is he the real deal? can
anyone give me some info on him and is he here in Las Vegas. Has anyone trained with him? Can anyone tell me if he is good?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

wow 4 posts in 4 different sections on the same exact topic.

Be patient young Skywalker if someone here knows sooner or later they will answer


----------



## phfman (Sep 9, 2009)

Found by Google
Guro/Sifu Rich Lamoureaux
*Home*​*Instructor*

* Richard W. Lamoureaux started his martial arts training in 1965 with the Korean martial art of Tang Soo Do. He received his black belt in 1970 and was recognized by the United States Fighting Arts Institute as one of the youngest students in Chicago Il to receive this rank (age 12). In 1972 Mr. Lamoureaux was accepted by Sifu T. Ming as a student in the Chinese martial arts of Fu Jow Pai, Hop Gar and Wing Chun Kung Fu. In an effort to learn more in the systems of Kung Fu, Mr. Lamoureaux became friends/student under Sifu Jack Soderberg in 1977 and studied the system of Tibetin Lama Pai Kung Fu. Today Mr. Lamoureaux is recognized as co-founder of the CDF Academies of Martial Arts with Sifu Soderberg as founder with an association that has expanded more than three decades. ** In 1980 Sifu Lamoureaux began his training in the Filipino Martial Arts of Kali/Eskrima as well as Bruce lee&#8217;s Jeet Kune Do. His principle instructors*
*included world renowned Kali/ JKD protégé Dan Inosanto, former Navy Seals combat instructor Paul Vunak and the late, great Kali master Ted LucayLucay. 1982 was the year Sifu Lamoureaux open his first Martial Arts Academy in Calumet City Il. Richard is certified as an Associate level Instructor in Kali/JKD.*
* In 1991 Richard was introduce to the Martial Art of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, The art is noted for it&#8217;s ground fighting components and the legendary Gracie family. The UFC and MMA was born from the introduction of this system.  Richard had the unique opportunity to train in this martial art with such noted instructors as Rickson and Renzo Gracie as well as many other instructors of the famed fighting family. Richard today represents Pedro Carvalo&#8217;s Brazilin Jiu-Jitsu and has trained in the system for the past 18 years.*
* Beyond black belt, Richard&#8217;s advanced study has included training under several*
*of the most accomplished martial arts instructors in the world, he is certified to teach Kali/JKD~Boxing~Kick Boxing~Mauy Thai, Kung Fu and Brazilin Jiu-Jitsu. His specialization is in hand held weapons and practical self-defense. His students *
*includes some of the top ranked competitors in the U.S.A. with many holding *
*Championship titles and name recognition in the martial arts community.*
*Richard has a great deal of experience working with Law Enforcement Agencies, U.S. Goverment Agencies, Security Personal and the U.S. Special Military Forces. He has appeared in numerous National Martial Arts publications, Martial Arts Training DVD&#8217;s and has conducted many seminars throughout the nation.*
* For more information~ Google Richard Lamoureaux Martial Arts.              *


----------

